# ANyone doing the Bay to Bay ride in Chestertown?



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone from the forums is doing the Bay to Bay Century ride June 24th in Chestertown, MD? It has a few different distances available and I have never done a century. I did a solo 43 miler yesterday which was fun but also pretty hilly. This ride is basically all flat. Love to meet some members at the ride.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I also posted a similar thread in this forum, and like you am interested in knowing more about this event before I plunk in my registration fee and drive 2 hours going down there. I know it's getting close and I'll base my decision on any feedback (good or bad) that I'll be getting about this event.

If ever, I'll ride with you there.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure how much feedback we will get on this but it's a cheap entry compared to many other events. I am already signed up and my neighbor is doing it with me. Our wives are doing the 50 mile distance as well so it will be a full day of cycling for all. I read some nice feedback on the Facebook page and the host of this one seems to do a lot of cycling events so i think it will be run pretty smoothly. Also it's fully supported with chase cars and 6 different stops for the full century. Hope to see you out there. I will be on a black, white, and red Tarmac!!


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the only reply so far.  Good for you. Friends and loved ones joining you on this ride makes it a bit bearable and adds boost to your confidence and comfort level. As for me, 99.9% sure I'll be doing this alone if I decide to push through. Fellow club riders are not fond of doing out-of-state rides.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

If you end up doing the ride let me know. Send me a PM and i will send you my number. You are more than welcome to join us. Not sure what kind of pace you ride but we are hoping to average 18mph or so. Maybe better if we can get a nice line going!


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

You're very kind, thanks for the offer. I average about 13 mph here in the hills of Chester County, Pennsylvania. Based on your stated 18mph average speed, you guys are already a level above me and I must admit this early that I cannot (and obviously would not) maintain that pace especially in a century ride no matter how flat the terrain is. 

Have fun nevertheless. Hope the weather would be gorgeous by then.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Shinjukan - are you doing the Bay to Bay ride this weekend?


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm more inclined right now to register and drive down there on Sunday, thanks for asking bb1857. The only thing I'm keeping watch on is the weather. Current forecast is 30% chance of thunderstorms. I'll be a last-minute registrant if ever.

Hope to join you guys.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I think all will be good with the weather. Most thunderstorms on the Eastern shore don't pop up until late afternoon.


----------

